# newbie to riding mowers



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have lived my entire life without ever having a riding mower. In fact, I can't ever remember even using a riding mower. Imagine that! 

Several years ago, I began to suffer from asthma with a vengence. My neighbors all had riders for the most part, so I thought about how great it would be to have one myself.

I have only had two brands of push mower one Snapper and all the rest Toro mulchers. So, it was official. I started looking for a riding mower that would mulch. After much investigation, I bought a Cub Cadet LTX 1040 along with a mulcher kit.

Ok, let's get the bad stuff out of the way. I know that you can find thousands of reviews about any brand you want. They are all alike... "X brand is the best mower I have ever bought, never had a bad moment with it. And of course, X brand is the crummiest mower; don't waste your hard earned cash." Regardless, of the glowing reviews for John Deere, there were reasons I didn't want one

Although I have always mowed high (it made my yard stand out cause it was always the greenest on the street), I have had to get used to mowing a half inch lower. So the grass looks a little drier, and I am hoping that the grass will get used to being a little shorter and not dry out too much in the hot weather. I have an irrigation system that may help out. 

I use the highest setting, so in essence, I never lower the deck to mow. The mulcher kit I got from Home Depot was supposed to bolt right in; however, the blades were about 1/2 too long to go under the deck. I told the Home Depot guy about having to cut the extra length off the blades, but he claimed no one else has complained about it.

Using my Cub Cadet is really a breeze. I have yet to get used to disengaging the PTO before going into reverse, but I guess I will eventually. I really love the 12 inch turning radius; it is one of the reasons I bought the brand. Sears also touts the same with their mowers, but I liked the looks of the Cub Cadet better. I don't know if this is true, but he claims the 1040 has a bigger pump than the John Deere D100, which was another mower I considered but only turns in a 30 inch radius.

I will eventually learn the pattern to mowing my yard. Right now I am remowing some parts over and over because I'm not used to using a behemoth to mow with. I kept my Personal Pace Toro to trim with. I always pick up the grass all around the house then mulch the rest with the attachment. I have started mowing the lawn first and trim last. The higher grass on the edges helps to keep the grass from going into the freshly mulched flower beds (keeps my wife happy).

Would like it if the deck was 1/2 higher, but hey, it only takes a 1/3 of the time to mow now that I have the rider. Nice trade off.

daniel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and how about some pictures?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!If the mulcher kit is the proper one for the tractor,you shouldn't have to trim the blades.Cutting blades is not a good idea,since it can upset the balance of the blades,and cause a vibration that can ruin the deck bearings,or worse.Double check the fit/application of the mulcher kit,and see if the kit rquires a different set of blades.Some do,some don't.Also,if you bought the tractor from a store(Home Depot,Menards,Lowes,Walmart,etc),instead of a dealer,CHECK EVERYTHING!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Daniel.
Welcome to the forum.

I bought a ride on mower with no research whatsoever but am more than happy with what I got, its here in the forum somewhere and my challenge is for you to find it!!!!

Mate there might be a way to get the 1/2 inch adjustment you're after, have a look and see if there isn't a way?
and we do like photos!!!

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Limited deck height may be a Cub issue. Even with my 3xxx series machine and opt HD mower, max deck height is too low for me. At max height, gage wheels just barely clear the ground. The front gage wheel and the rear rollers are adjustable but the range is too low for my liking. Doesn't take too much unevenness in the ground before I can high-center the machine.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I balanced the blades before putting them on. I have been shaprening my own blades on my grinder for 30 or so years. 

I also put the deck wheels on the lowest hole today but only after mowing. I was trying to beat a rain storm, but it never developed. Will get back to the forum on how that works out.

I plan on doing something with the mulcher attachment tomorrow of the day after. I will try to post some photos then.

I spent Friday and Saturday morning moving the shed door up two inches and extending the ramp for a better angle to the shed floor. The mower now does not drag when going across the threshhold. I used 2x12 10' pressure treated boards for the ramp and 2x4 ties to anchor the new to the existing ramp. No use reinventing the wheel, so the old ramp stayed. Change the angle of the ramp about ten degrees. I just recut the sod out a few feet and planted some annuals on each side. I will try to take photos of the shed too.

Wow, a lot of work to accommodate the new mower in the family! =-)

Daniel


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tim,

Is it a '96 Murray?

Daniel


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

You're spot on, fair dinkum I knew there were some brains finally coming onto this forum:lmao:

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

BTW, I would love to visit Down Under. As a lit teacher to 8th graders, I found A. B. Paterson and fell in love with all the Banjo's poetry. I actually taught a mini unit using a dozen or so of his poems. Then I would show _The Man from Snowy River _and _The Return to Snowy River_. The kids loved it, and so did I. I also sang "Waltzing Matilda." The kids didn't know what to say, so I made them sing along! Ha!

My best friend from high school and fellow colleague from college was a minister who spent five years in Australia. I have an ex-colleague from school whose husband is in the USAF, and he is a laison officer on loan to the Australian Air Corp, I believe in Brisbane for the next three years. They are both young and having a great time there.

Pleased to make your acquaintance.

Daniel


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniel,the reason I mentioned the blades,and checking everything,is because just about every unit I've had in my shop,that came from one of the stores,and not a dealer,had some problem due to not being prepped properly.One came in on Saturday,and the owner complained of blade noise/vibration/bad cutting.Found out it had the wrong blades,and they were upside down!I guess I just don't trust a "box -store mechanic".Nothing meant as to your abilities!


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

No worries, no offense taken. I have lots of tools, but not all I need for this application. I am mechanically minded. Used to work on my new '70 Olds Cutlass. I got it during the second senior year of college so my wife could safely go to and from work out on the Illinois prairies. It only saw the inside of a shop twice. For the first year check-up (that is why I only returned once more) and to have a heater exchanger replaced.

I am cautious. At my age, I have learned to measure twice and cut once. I try not to bite off too big a job if it has the possibilty of biting me in the butt, if you know what I mean.

I am going to post some photos of the mower and how I ended up fixing the mulcher that did not fit properly.

Daniel


----------

